# Console advise for 68 GTO



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

When I bought my 68 GTO the console was junk and I took it out. It was busted in several places and could not be repaired. Good used ones on Ebay are going for 700 to 900 bucks. The Parts Place has a 68 manual console kit that has everything except mounting brackets for 279.00. Has anyone seen these or have any experience with them? I would really like to see what someone on the forum has to say about them before I order one. Thanks


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

*Console*

You know, it seems as if someone would know something about these consoles good or bad. 68 views and no replies. Wow


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I have no experience with the one you are talking about at The Parts Place, but I have heard really good things about the newer version at Ames. Around $400 for the console itself. Of course you will need the other piece-parts too. $700-$900 seems a bit high. OK, between The Parts Place and Ames, I would guess "you get what you pay for" applies here. Just IMO. Regards, Matt


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used a reproduction console in my previous 68.

Unless they have introduced a new version, the reproduction console is hard plastic (ABS), not covered with foam-backed vinyl skin.

It fit OK and looked good when installed. I painted it with a lower gloss black interior paint to match the original vinyl finish (as received, it had a higher gloss than the original part).

The aftermarket console bin and lid will work with the reproduction base, but you might have to do some "finessing" to get the lid to sit and close properly on the base.

I bought mine from Ames; I don't know how the Parts Place console compares to the Ames part.

This is the best picture I have of the installed console:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Be aware that many of the parts other vendors (like Ames) sell are the same ones that you get through thepartsplace. I found that out when I bought some of the plastic lower dash inserts for my 69 from Ames and saw that on the back side they were clearly stamped "thepartsplace". Even so, sometimes Ames has the same part for less. I guess it has to do with their cost, volume, and shipping charges. 
The best approach would be to select a few vendors that you're interested in, then call them and talk to them about the part(s) in question. Sometimes they'll tell you the source, sometimes not - but they SHOULD be willing to give you details about how the part is made (is the outer finish plastic or padded vinyl, for example).

Bear


----------

